# Reccomend me a phone please



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

My Siemens SL65 decided to give up the ghost last night after 3 years service - blank white screen - so I am looking for a new phone
I'd prefer it to be a sliding phone, i'm not really bothered what brand, i was thinking of a Sony Ericsson W910i, but i heard about how many people's phones had frozen up and keep on switching themselves off, unless someone can persuade me otherwise.
Bluetooth is a must, something which i have missed very much. A decent camera and access to the internet wouldn't go amiss either.
I'm looking at a price range of about 100 - 130 pounds, but i could stretch it a bit for the right phone (pay as you go, not contract)
Anyone got any advice or experience of any phones it would be great, any help appreciated, cheers!


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

bumpety bump


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Get yourself a K800i, get one for less than £100 brand new, they are great phones.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

bite the bullet, get to CPW and buy an iphone...


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

w910i is a great phone Since i got my iphone the w910i has taken over as my work phone cause i love it so much!!The software update fixed any issues I had with it at the start and it has been running non stop for 3 months now!


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Got myself a MDA Touch Plus yesterday, if you're into the pocketpc thing then i'd reccomend it, if you prefer a more straight forward phone then steer clear, but for my use it's the **** and nice and small, has a hint of iphone about it with the touchflo screen.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Get yourself a K800i, get one for less than £100 brand new, they are great phones.


Ditto....


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

its not a slide phone but the lg viewty has a brillant camera. large clear screen and even has a keyboard setting for sms. i have one and its great.


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

The Nokia 6500 Slide seems good at the mo with a decent camera. Only trouble is battery life but you can turn the 3G off which helps (not if you're with 3 though )


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Another vote for the LG Viewty from me.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nokia E65


----------

